
Anyone have any info on how Facebook is setup (Server infrastructure wise)? - Readmore

======
jkush
Actually - more information here:

<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2223862130>

From the blog post:

"Almost all our servers are running open-source software. Our Web servers use
Linux and Apache and PHP. Our database servers run MySQL. We use memcached to
help keep the site snappy. Some of our behind-the-scenes software is written
in Python and Perl and Java, and we use gcc and Boost for the parts that
aren't. Our developers use Subversion and git to keep track of their work. The
list goes onlike many Web sites, we use it from top to bottom."

~~~
Readmore
that's good stuff, Thanks!

~~~
jkush
You bet.

------
jkush
<http://www.facebook.com/jobs.php>

Looking at this you can see MySQL and PHP so I'm guessing at the highest
level, a LAMP architecture. Don't know how they go about web farming, scaling
though.

~~~
aston
Prolly a little bit of Thrift for client/server distribution.

<http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=2261927130>

------
gyro_robo
PHP: Choice of how many m/billionaires?

ColdFusion: MySpace

PHP: Facebook, Flickr

Python: YouTube, reddit

Lisp: Viaweb

Ruby: ?

~~~
nostrademons
I think you mean multi-millionaires - basically all the billionaires based
their companies on C and C++.

